
I’m Sticking with Moviepass as Long as I Can - adrian_mrd
https://birthmoviesdeath.com/2018/08/01/collins-crypt-im-sticking-with-moviepass-as-long-as-i-can
======
test6554
Maybe moviepass could pivot to a babysitting/housesitting/petsitting service
that happens to give free movie passes and other date-night packages to
parents of young children or pets. They could charge way more.

Like a going-out version of blue apron

